

Builders of Obama's health website saw red flags - jamessun
http://wtop.com/289/3488122/Obamacare-site-builders-saw-red-flags

======
jamessun
"Crammed into conference rooms with pizza for dinner, some programmers
building the Obama administration's showcase health insurance website were
growing increasingly stressed. Some worked past 10 p.m., energy drinks in
hand. Others rewrote computer code over and over to meet what they considered
last-minute requests for changes from the government or other contractors."

~~~
hga
Per the NYT " _In the last 10 months alone, government documents show,
officials modified hardware and software requirements for the exchange seven
times._ "
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6583327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6583327)),
and from multiple sources we've heard those change orders continued through
the last week before the launch.

They're not the only ones who "consider" these to be "last-minute requests for
changes from the government", which decided to be the integrator, including
testing per the AP, for this effort (HHS's CMMS, a unit with no particular
expertise in that).

